# 10mth old with 'mild' neurological problems - any help much appreciated!



## lillysnightgarden (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forums. I found my way here looking for advice for our new little cat Janie.

We adopted Janie from the RSPCA in February (a neglect case). The vets haven't given an actual diagnosis as it would involve putting her through a brain scan but they believe she has 'mild neurological issues' which are basically she is very clumsy and doesn't have the normal balance/coordination, she every so often does what's best described as 'head bobbling' - her head bobbles and eyes move as if she's trying to focus. She has a tendency to go a little bit manic (although that's getting better) but we're not sure if that's just being a kitten/young cat. They aren't treating her but specified she should be kept as an indoor cat as she wouldn't be safe outside. 

Other than that, she seems a fairly normal boisterous 10mth old kitten.

We're fairly experienced with cats which is why we thought we'd be able to give her a good home. Also she was being overlooked and had been in there some time. I just wondered if anyone else had every experienced anything similiar?

She's making really good progress and is getting braver and calmer each week which is great.

The biggest problem we're having is with her vocalisation (again we don't know if its part of her condition....) - she is incredibly vocal and loud. Which is fine except when its at four in the morning. I know the advice is to ignore it but we live in a terraced house and I don't think its fair for the neighbours to be woken up too. At the moment, I'm getting up and feeding her (she also has a huge appetite) and then she calms down until its time for us to get up. So I think the constant loud crying is more for food than attention which is hopefully easier to deal with. Again, I know the advice would be to put her downstairs at night but we tried that and she went absolutely crazy. We're really concious of the fact that she isn't 100% like other cats and don't want to completely set her back and undo all the progress we've made.

Other than that, she's on wet food only and we're playing with her as often as possible to tire her out. I'd say its at least 4 x 15 mins per day and then she will play on her own sometimes. Ideally we'd like to get her outside on a harness but until she's older, we've got no chance really as she's still too manic. 

Also, although she's been wormed, she's putting lots of food away. Is 3-4 pouches excessive for a cat that age? I guess she'll need more wet food than if she was on dry?

Well, sorry for the essay - I'm hoping someone might have a similar experience and can offer some advice!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi and welcome  Well done for taking on Janie 

I read your post and thought straightaway - Moggiemum! Her kitten Susie is special too and has done really well since she got her so hopefully she'll be along later to help you.


----------



## lillysnightgarden (Mar 26, 2014)

That's fantastic, thanks Jannor. I'll look forward to seeing if she has any advice.

We had to take her as soon as we saw her to be honest - I don't know about elsewhere but I don't think our local RSPCA keeps cats for very long if they're not easy to rehome....


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lillysnightgarden said:


> That's fantastic, thanks Jannor. I'll look forward to seeing if she has any advice.
> 
> We had to take her as soon as we saw her to be honest - I don't know about elsewhere but I don't think our local RSPCA keeps cats for very long if they're not easy to rehome....


Hat off to you lilly for taking on a little one that has been overlooked in the RSPCA shelter! I'm sure she's most special to you! It is still early days but I think by reading your post that you are the best person that your little cat could be with! I've not heard of this type of problem but as another member said there are others on here that might be able to help and give you some advice! I wouldn't leave her downstairs away from you it might make matters worse! you could try one of those automatic feeders with a timer if you kind of know what time she gets hungry! A feliway plug in might also help and give her Zylkene in her food which is only a supplement not a drug. Good luck! it might be a bit of a hill to climb but I think you are the type of person who will get to the top!


----------



## lillysnightgarden (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks so much Soozi for your kind words! She's a funny little thing and extremely challenging at times but when she comes for a cuddle, it makes it all worthwhile. There's been a few times over the last few weeks where I've wondered if we did the right thing but I know we did.....

The automatic feeder is a great idea and although we have a feliway diffuser, I'd not thought of trying zylkene - thanks for that!

I forgot to say that we've not got kids or any other cats. The RSPCA said she was fine with other cats but they don't like her very much - they must sense that she's different maybe.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

lillysnightgarden said:


> Thanks so much Soozi for your kind words! She's a funny little thing and extremely challenging at times but when she comes for a cuddle, it makes it all worthwhile. There's been a few times over the last few weeks where I've wondered if we did the right thing but I know we did.....
> 
> The automatic feeder is a great idea and although we have a feliway diffuser, I'd not thought of trying zylkene - thanks for that!
> 
> I forgot to say that we've not got kids or any other cats. The RSPCA said she was fine with other cats but they don't like her very much - they must sense that she's different maybe.


I've been recommended to try Calmex by the vet, they recently seem to have had better results than with the Zylkene. Bertie broke his leg a week ago so we're trying to de stress the situation.
I've only just started using it so I can't comment yet. The automatic feeder sounds a great idea.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008YPQQEW/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome to you and Janie 
I was going to suggest the timed feeder thingies which might help Janie get a snack in the middle of the night whilst you are in bed.
I guess it's still early days for her settling in so I'm sure everything will improve with time.
3-4 pouches might feel a lot of food but she's still growing so I wouldn't be too concerned at this point providing she doesn't look overweight. If she's still on kitten food now would be a good time to switch to adult - gives you much more choice and won't do any harm at all.
I have no personal experience of Zylkene but heard nothing but good reports. She sounds like quite a little character, would love to see a pic and I'm sure you will get lots more great advice from others


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Good luck with your kittenshe sounds lovely, I have never heard of calmex, maybe its prescription only, but I swear by zylkene, I think its marvellous stuff, and tasteless


----------



## lillysnightgarden (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone!

I've not heard of Calmex but will ask the vet about it. I've used Zylkene before, seems like good stuff. Its hard to tell what is just normal kitten madness and what is how she is - I guess we'll find out if she's still the same way when she's a proper adult.

I think an automatic feeder is definitely the way to go and yes, it does seem like she's eating loads but then she's burning it off I guess and she doesn't look overweight. 

Really appreciate all the comments, I'll post a picture when I can get a good one - she doesn't stay still enough to take one!

Look forward to getting to know everyone and I'm sure I'll be asking for more advice with Janie's funny ways


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lillysnightgarden said:


> Thanks so much everyone!
> 
> I've not heard of Calmex but will ask the vet about it. I've used Zylkene before, seems like good stuff. Its hard to tell what is just normal kitten madness and what is how she is - I guess we'll find out if she's still the same way when she's a proper adult.
> 
> ...


Members here are very helpful and kind! I have rescue cat that I have had for 5 months she has some really weird little habits and it is challenging but as you say a little cuddle and and a snuggle make it all worth while! Stay positive and just keep reassuring her she is loved which it sounds like she is!! Keep us updated!  By the way she looks adorable! no wonder you fell for her!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey it sounds almost definately that your cat had cerebellar hypoplasia. I have a cat with similar symptoms although he also has a few extra problems thrown in too. CH cats really are the most loving naughty cheeky cats I have ever met!!! Mine cat (called Crinkle) gets away with murder and bullies all my other animals into submission!! He gets his own way all the time with my mum too it really is quite funny!!

I hope you manage to get the creases ironed out but trust me she will be the total love of your lives very soon if she isn't already 

What is Feline Cerebellar Hypoplasia? | Life with Cerebellar Hypoplasia Cats


----------



## lillysnightgarden (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh wow, thanks so much kittenfostermummy - I'm 99.999% sure that's what Janie has. Its fantastic to put a name to it and now I can look into it a lot more. I've only had a chance to have a quick look at the link but I can tell its going to be so useful. Its also so reassuring to know that its not something thats going to get worse over time and it sounds like some of the other behaviours are probably just kitten-stuff :scared:

Crinkle sounds adorable and although she's hard work, I'm sure Janie is going to get more and more lovely.

Soozi - thanks and yes, absolutely. I'm so glad I found this forum, I already feel so much better about what's going on.

Hopefully this will be a picture of Janie but much smaller than when I attempted it last night....


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

lillysnightgarden said:


> Oh wow, thanks so much kittenfostermummy - I'm 99.999% sure that's what Janie has. Its fantastic to put a name to it and now I can look into it a lot more. I've only had a chance to have a quick look at the link but I can tell its going to be so useful. Its also so reassuring to know that its not something thats going to get worse over time and it sounds like some of the other behaviours are probably just kitten-stuff :scared:
> 
> Crinkle sounds adorable and although she's hard work, I'm sure Janie is going to get more and more lovely.
> 
> ...


You are very welcome I know how scary it can be when you first take on a special needs kitty!

Awww Janie is a gorgeous black baby, Crinkle is too!! (I have 3 black cats and a white and tabby)


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

What a beautiful little girl she is!
If she is getting through 3-4 pouches each day then you may find it more economical to buy tinned food in either 200g or even 400g sizes. Many people on this site choose foods from Zooplus online, or there is another company which has a fantastic range of top quality foods and offers next day delivery
The Happy Kitty Company


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I did wonder if it was CH in a mild form! here is a live link to a US rescue centre that I look at quite a bit there are several cats here that suffer with CH some of them wear little coats! they are as happy as can be!http://www.ustream.tv/near?latitude=41.3606&longitude=-84.3701


----------



## lillysnightgarden (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks again everyone! It has been a bit nerve wracking hoping we're doing the right things but I feel so much better knowing what's wrong with her! I'll be sure to have a look at the cars in little coats!!

I'll also look into the food too thanks - I didn't realise you can get good quality food in cans. 

Tonight's reading is all about cerebellar hypoplasia! Thanks again to you all for being so kind


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lillysnightgarden said:


> Thanks again everyone! It has been a bit nerve wracking hoping we're doing the right things but I feel so much better knowing what's wrong with her! I'll be sure to have a look at the cars in little coats!!
> 
> I'll also look into the food too thanks - I didn't realise you can get good quality food in cans.
> 
> Tonight's reading is all about cerebellar hypoplasia! Thanks again to you all for being so kind


I don't know much about CH but some of the little ones on that link are wearing the little coats but for what reason I don't know! it might be only to give them a bit of stability and support in more severe cases!


----------



## lillysnightgarden (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes maybe its to give them more support! I had a good read last night and Janie is definitely a mild case but it was so helpful to understand a bit more about how she is.

We had already tried to make the house as safe as possible - we've even got some non-slip mats on tables and window ledges to help stop her slipping off (doesn't always work!) 

I had to laugh last night - I was playing with a fishing rod toy and she went up on her back legs to catch it and just fell straight back onto her back with all four legs in the air. It was like the famous sketch in Only Fools and Horses where he falls through the bar. Bless her though, she just picks herself back up and carries on!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

lillysnightgarden said:


> Yes maybe its to give them more support! I had a good read last night and Janie is definitely a mild case but it was so helpful to understand a bit more about how she is.
> 
> We had already tried to make the house as safe as possible - we've even got some non-slip mats on tables and window ledges to help stop her slipping off (doesn't always work!)
> 
> I had to laugh last night - I was playing with a fishing rod toy and she went up on her back legs to catch it and just fell straight back onto her back with all four legs in the air. It was like the famous sketch in Only Fools and Horses where he falls through the bar. Bless her though, she just picks herself back up and carries on!


She sounds lovely, keep us updated on her progress


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lillysnightgarden said:


> Yes maybe its to give them more support! I had a good read last night and Janie is definitely a mild case but it was so helpful to understand a bit more about how she is.
> 
> We had already tried to make the house as safe as possible - we've even got some non-slip mats on tables and window ledges to help stop her slipping off (doesn't always work!)
> 
> I had to laugh last night - I was playing with a fishing rod toy and she went up on her back legs to catch it and just fell straight back onto her back with all four legs in the air. It was like the famous sketch in Only Fools and Horses where he falls through the bar. Bless her though, she just picks herself back up and carries on!


I'm sure playing is really good for her! it must help to strengthen muscles! just been looking on that site and there are two little ones in view today with CH but they cope and adapt extremely well!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi nice to have you join us 
I think this link could be useful re Janie she sounds lovely.

Neurological Disorders in Cats


----------



## lillysnightgarden (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks oliviarussian and may - I'll let you all know how she progresses. Thanks for the other link too. I've learned so much over the last couple of days.

Soozie - definitely - and its also an attempt to tire her out (usually in vain!)


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I follow Jackson Galaxy on Facebook and he shared this today - I thought of you, perhaps this will help you feel positive for Janie 
Tippy The Kitten | The Animal Rescue Site Blog


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> I follow Jackson Galaxy on Facebook and he shared this today - I thought of you, perhaps this will help you feel positive for Janie
> Tippy The Kitten | The Animal Rescue Site Blog


I have started watching his videos on Youtube! amazing guy!


----------



## lillysnightgarden (Mar 26, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> I follow Jackson Galaxy on Facebook and he shared this today - I thought of you, perhaps this will help you feel positive for Janie
> Tippy The Kitten | The Animal Rescue Site Blog


Thanks so much Moggie14 - that's lovely! I've seen him on TV, he's so good with cats! In fact I'd marry him if I wasn't already married.....

I'm happy to say Janie is starting to calm down a little bit more every day. We got an automatic cat feeder which she used last night and she managed to be quiet until 5am rather than 4am which is progress! We're starting to understand her better now as we have an idea of what is her condition and what is just kitten behaviour. She's only 10 months so still has a lot of giddiness!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lillysnightgarden said:


> Thanks so much Moggie14 - that's lovely! I've seen him on TV, he's so good with cats! In fact I'd marry him if I wasn't already married.....
> 
> I'm happy to say Janie is starting to calm down a little bit more every day. We got an automatic cat feeder which she used last night and she managed to be quiet until 5am rather than 4am which is progress! We're starting to understand her better now as we have an idea of what is her condition and what is just kitten behaviour. She's only 10 months so still has a lot of giddiness!


I'm sure she will settle down after kittenhood! Try moving the timer on a few minutes each night so you can prolong your sleep a bit more! it should work if you do everything gradually she will soon get used to knowing when her food is available! So pleased she is settling in so well!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I keep meaning to ask if Janie has been neutered yet?


----------



## lillysnightgarden (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes she has Soozi, she was spayed by the RSPCA before we took her home. Unfortunately that could have accounted for the extremely loud crying if she was on heat but sadly not 

I'm sure she will keep getting calmer as she becomes a proper adult like you say and good plan with the timer!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lillysnightgarden said:


> Yes she has Soozi, she was spayed by the RSPCA before we took her home. Unfortunately that could have accounted for the extremely loud crying if she was on heat but sadly not
> 
> I'm sure she will keep getting calmer as she becomes a proper adult like you say and good plan with the timer!


I am watching this thread closely! you are doing all the right things! and I love to hear how little Janie is doing! She is one lucky cat!


----------



## lillysnightgarden (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm back again with a couple of questions!! I didn't really want to start a new thread so hopefully someone will see them here 

Janie is still doing well. I'm 'handling' the nighttime issues up to a point. We have an automatic cat feeder which helps and I've discovered that if I open the window (we have cat flats) in the spare room, she will normally be quiet from around 4-5 until its time to get up. So although she is still waking me up, things are a lot better than they were. She seems to be getting a bit more strength in her back legs as well so I think the playing is paying off.

The loud crying is still quite bad though - I'm not sure why she does it. She does like to announce when she's used the litter tray, I have worked that much out! Its almost like she's in heat but she's been spayed so it can't be that....maybe its just how she is?

One thing I was wondering was whether anyone has any experience of a single indoor cat? Everywhere I read that you should maybe have more than one cat so they're company for each other. However, the RSPCA felt that although she likes other cats, they seem to not like her (maybe because she's different....) and the last thing I would want to would be introduce another cat which may end up bullying her. So, I guess my question is - is it ok to have a single indoor cat as long as we interact with her enough ourselves? I'd be really reassured to know that other people have happy single indoor cats as its something worrying me a little.

The other thing is harnesses! I wondered how old people's cats were when they taught them to walk on a harness? She's 10 months now but at the moment she runs everywhere rather than walks so I can't see her being able to walk nicely with a lead yet. Any advice?

Thanks so much, I thought I knew quite a lot about cats although this little one's issues are all new to me!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lillysnightgarden said:


> I'm back again with a couple of questions!! I didn't really want to start a new thread so hopefully someone will see them here
> 
> Janie is still doing well. I'm 'handling' the nighttime issues up to a point. We have an automatic cat feeder which helps and I've discovered that if I open the window (we have cat flats) in the spare room, she will normally be quiet from around 4-5 until its time to get up. So although she is still waking me up, things are a lot better than they were. She seems to be getting a bit more strength in her back legs as well so I think the playing is paying off.
> 
> ...


Hi Again!!! I wouldn't worry about that howling (yes it does sound like they are calling for a mate) my cat also does this when I have left her downstairs to go to bed she also makes the same noise after using the litter tray sometimes which is sometimes accompanied by a loony dash around the room, up and down the stairs almost like she's seen a ghost! My cat only goes in our garden and next doors and is a single cat and sounds similar in character to your girl! she was in a rescue centre and didn't like mixing at all with the other cats at playtime, she just wanted to stay in her pen on her own and away from them! I would give Janie more time to settle before you think of taking on a friend for her! it's only my opinion! Have you tried the Zylkene! I am sure my Liddy is a bit better since taking it! the the *Flying Frenzy* toy works wonders for her energy levels! it's a miracle toy! I have had quite a few cats throughout my life and Liddy baffles me too! she's not the same as any other that I have had!


----------



## lillysnightgarden (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Soozi, I think I will give Zylkene a try! I'm probably worrying unnecessarily about things like whether she's bored or not. Its still early days - I just want to get things right you know??


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lillysnightgarden said:


> Thanks Soozi, I think I will give Zylkene a try! I'm probably worrying unnecessarily about things like whether she's bored or not. Its still early days - I just want to get things right you know??


You worry because you love your cat! perfectly normal love! In the last few weeks I have noticed a significant difference in Liddy's behaviour just with the flying frenzy toy and timing of playtimes also the Zylkene which I believe is helping a lot! it won't hurt Janie at all it is a supplement not a drug! If she is still a little anxious this could help her along! Zylkene has no taste apparently and judging by my cat I would say that is true she eats it in her wet food no problem at all! You are doing really well just keep telling yourself that you need to stay patient and loving! Janie will be fine!


----------

